# 1941 AC C



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Machinery Pete.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/tractor-tales-1941-allis-chalmers-c-naa-ashley-davenport/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Saw this one on CL today. It is not far from me.

http://bham.craigslist.org/grd/5824521932.html


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

guess my late father should have held onto his CA which he paid 500 for with a plow, mower and disc. I bought the two row cultivator for 25, plowed a lot of corn and beans with that thing. Still hate the pan seat.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

That one has been for sale for a little while now. I'd say it will be for a while yet.


----------

